# What are the four most encouraging words in the bible?



## pollyanna53 (Oct 11, 2012)

Come dance with me.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Faith--believing in unseen. (Hebrews 11:1)


----------



## KSfourbrothers onesister (Sep 2, 2011)

I am with you!


----------



## KSfourbrothers onesister (Sep 2, 2011)

I am with you!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

I just watched this interview with the man who played JESUS in The Passion of The Christ.

It was such a blessing, I wanted to share it with you.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

ever lasting life, ooops that is 3


----------



## KSfourbrothers onesister (Sep 2, 2011)

Having all said; Stand!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

"It is finished" comes to mind...but it is only three words. :/


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

okay.."he who believeth in me" (however it is 5 words)


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

I always love you

Susan


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Are you kidding! There are so many but why limit it to four words Why not one verse? Dosen't reeeally matter much does because He is so wonderful! O.K....The first that comes to mind is He first loved us! (I can play) God bless you all!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Eileenk Hi! That's pretty good ...shall not perish but...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

In the beginning, God ...


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> I just watched this interview with the man who played JESUS in The Passion of The Christ.
> 
> It was such a blessing, I wanted to share it with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you for posting the video site-
it's awesome to watch and see this young man, telling everyone about our Lord -
and I was amazed to see/hear that so much of The Passion wasn't just props and makeup - he did go thru a lot to perform this movie - it certainly meant more to him than 'just being an actor in a movie.'
thanks for sharing, anxious to share it with my friends now ~


----------



## KSfourbrothers onesister (Sep 2, 2011)

will led you to still waters.

this is one that have helped me to overcome the loud
night sounds in an rough neighborhoods and during the
rough times in one's life.


----------



## healthierheart (Jan 12, 2013)

Regarding problems, "This too shall pass." Ex12:13


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

'Don't Be Afraid'. Harder to put into use than to type.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

'Don't be Afraid'. (Probably the most used phrase of the Bible);'


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

By GRACE you're saved!


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

god is with you


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

"Hallowed be Thy name."

Robin in MA


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

"Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus." 
Philippians 4:6-7 (NIV)


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

thank you helps me specialy at this time good to be reminded THANK YOU Knittinginma


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Thy will be done


----------

